# Narex bench vs premium chisels



## KadeK (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey all! I've been looking at Narex chisels and have read many good reviews about their quality relative to price. I just noticed that Highlands Woodworking is now selling a new model of Narex called the premium line. These chisels are twice the price as their previous bench line and I was wondering if anyone has any insight as to if the premium are worth twice the price? The only difference I can see is the handles. Anyone with experience with the premium line? Thanks!


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

The premium chisels also have a different blade profile - closer to what many high end chisels have. This profile allows you to get into tight corners, paring dovetails, etc.


----------



## KadeK (Jan 31, 2013)

Ah I see. Thanks Ray! Do you happen to own a set?


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have Narex mortise and skew chisels and they work great for my needs. My bevel edge chisels are Lie Nielsen- which have a similar profile to the chisels that you are investigating.


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

The premium chisel is similar to the newest narex chisels at Lee Valley with the tapered lands(sides). The others are similar to the old ones at LV with flat lands. LV still shows both with a good description of the difference.

The HW ones have slightly different steel


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I got the Narex premium chisels from Highland last summer when they had a set of 4 for a pretty good deal. I think it was somewhere around $10 more than their set of standard bench chisels. Lee Valley has the set of 4 for $44.50 plus other sets. Lee Valley also has theirs ground to imperial measurements rather than metric if that matters to you.

They have met my needs, but I don't have anything higher end to compare them against.


----------

